# Most common CA cichlids



## Gajzila (Jul 19, 2019)

Which is the most popular/common CA cichlids in world? What do you think? How you rated Firemouth?


----------



## GentleGiantsKeeper (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey, Gajzila! I feel like Convict Cichlids, Oscars, Red Devils, Midas Cichlid, Angel fish, Rainbow Cichlid, and Flowerhorns are the most popular! Did this list match your list? I feel another good comparison would also be to add South American Cichlids as well!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

GentleGiantsKeeper said:


> I feel another good comparison would also be to add South American Cichlids as well!


I think you would already have done that with including Oscars and Angelfish with your list. Though Green Terrors and Discus would have to be added to the list of most commonly kept/ or most well known.
As far as CA cichlids, Convicts, JD and Fire mouths were amongst the first to be imported. i would think that more aquarists have kept convicts then any other CA cichlids though today Flowehorns (hybrid CA) are probably the most well known (??).


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

This posting thread is a little old... but, I believe the question is definitely legitimate!
'BC in SK' provided some very good feedback to the initial question, by pointing out that some of the cichlids on the list were SA. Purity folks out there certainly do appreciate a clean, biotope-specific aquarium! But, the fact is very many New World tropical cichlids are quite compatible with each other, regardless if they originate from SA or CA.
Cichlid species popularity is something that is very opinion based. Cost. Availability for purchase, and ultimately just how suitable the species is for keeping in an aquarium all play important roles in the purchasing decision. Big aquarium vs. little aquarium stuff should/will inform purchasing decisions even further. And then there is the question of just how many fish you want to stock out the tank with. Some CA cichlids just DO NOT play well with other fish kept with them - regardless of the acceptable size of the aquarium!
And yes, we've all heard stories of the little, 5 inch long Convict kept in the 75 gallon aquarium - that just completely terrorized (wounded, maimed, killed, etc...) everyone else put in with it! Compare that story with the actual, foot long-plus sized Red Devil, kept in a 75G with a bunch of African Mbuna? (I think the owner named him 'Sweet Pea' or something, and I had to see pictures to believe it). Whew... that crazy cichlid was as happy and peaceful as could be in that tank! 
So, to enhance your chances for success? Think hard on what you want. Do your species research. And then get the aquarium size you need first - BEFORE purchasing your fish! And, don't forget to set up substrate, structure/things inside your aquarium with the expected aggression level, comfort and the basic needs of your fish in mind foremost. 
Then - enjoy the show! :thumb:


----------

